# Bout to get a 700 sportsman



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok getting a 02 sportsman 700 soon. It already has a highlighter 2" lift and springs. I'm curious if I can fit 28x10 edl's or silverbacks on all 4 corners? I want to get 12x7 -47 offset elixir wheels. Also I can't find any rad kits for it. Will one from a 2005 work or am I stuck to making my own?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah 28s should fit on it. Not sure about the radiator


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## focushunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Dk if your the one from highlifter. But i ended up buying a radiator of a 800 and using the relocate for it. Also you will have no problems fitting 28's.


----------



## focushunter (Jul 7, 2011)

pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

hey focushunter , I just got my first 2004 700 likes just like your machine , I have 30inch silver backs I wanted to put on it , It has itp wheels already , what did you have to do to clear your 30s? just hl springs and 2 inch lift ?? any rubbing ??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry but focushunter hasn't been on here sense March of 2014


----------

